# Myrtle Beach, SC - Max 1-2 Male Bl/Tan Needs rescue URGENT!



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

:help:
Hi, this is MAX. He is between 1-2 years old. I am listing him here because he is NOT in a high kill shelter but rather a humane society. This is very sad and maybe someone will consider his plight. I have been working ion him for 2 days and this is finally what I got...
Heather Perkins is the person to contact, she is so nice and fears this guy will be PTS because he is HIGHLY HW Positive and there is no interest in him. Not only that, but when they let him out he charged a black lab. For these reasons, he is urgent. She says he has no tenderness to the hips and does not have hip Dysplasia. He has no food aggression issues. The society is overpopulated and he will BE put down soon due to the HW positive condition if a rescue does not step in. This society rarely gets full blooded shepherds but needs OUR help! I explained that is what GSD rescues are for to assess dogs like him and just b/c he was aggressive towards this one dog does not solidify his fate. Please, if you are a local rescue group to this area, contact Heather for more information on this guy. She says he is stunning! 
*Also, Heather said that there has not been any rescue that has contacted them and that the local people will not take the HW positive dogs b/c of the cost to treat them. RESCUES anyone to help?????

Heather Perkins - call her directly at 843 918 4912 she does adoptions!

Grand Strand Humane Society 
3241 Mr. Joe White Avenue (behind Myrtle Waves) 
Myrtle Beach SC 29577
Phone: 843-918-4910
Email:  [email protected]*


----------



## abbinc83 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm new to this forum. What is HW positive mean?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

HW positive means heartworm positive. He will need immediate treatment to take care of the heartworms, but when treated, many dogs will go on to lead long, happy, healthy lives.

I think this dog deserves to be in the urgent section...non-urgent is generally dogs that have little to no risk of being euthanized.


----------



## abbinc83 (Mar 2, 2010)

ok thanks I have two dogs already A Shepard and Husky. But my neigbor wants one I'll let him know


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Rerun-
Thanks, I hope they will move him to urgent section through the moderators. I guess it is their decision. I just assumed that since it was a humane society and not a high-kill shelter I should list him here. Thanks for pulling for him. I think he has a VERY limited chance of adoption, at least that is what Heather says. They rarely get PB GSD's and when they do they go fast. This guy is not going to be as lucky. :0(


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a friend in SC...... she has been a longstanding GSD rescue gal with MAGSR I told her about him, thinking she could go and see him. She called to check and asked if they were treating his HW. Of course they said no. She said I will phone my credit card number in to the vet of your choice TREAT HIM!!!! Hopefully this will help him in getting into rescue


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

4dognight,
That is great if it goes through. Please encourage them to talk to Heather. She really is an advocate for the GSD's there. I looked today and he is still listed. Please keep us posted if you hear anything! I am really pulling for this guy and I know HW is not that big a deal. I just got a foster who is fighting for her life! I am praying for my girl everyday and she won't be strong enough for HW treatment for MANY months to come! -Keep bumping this guy!!!!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Knowing Jane she will be on them to treat this guy He looked pretty good in the picture It depends on how advanced the HW is. I believe my buddy attended a luncheon with the folks from this shelter I will check with her again


----------

